
Rufus: Create bootable USB drives the easy way, fast FOSS GUI (Windows 7 and up) - aspenmayer
https://rufus.ie
======
aspenmayer
Source:

[https://github.com/pbatard/rufus](https://github.com/pbatard/rufus)

'Rufus is a utility that helps format and create bootable USB flash drives,
such as USB keys/pendrives, memory sticks, etc.

'It can be especially useful for cases where:

you need to create USB installation media from bootable ISOs (Windows, Linux,
UEFI, etc.)

you need to work on a system that doesn't have an OS installed

you need to flash a BIOS or other firmware from DOS

you want to run a low-level utility

Despite its small size, Rufus provides everything you need!

Oh, and Rufus is fast. For instance it's about twice as fast as UNetbootin,
Universal USB Installer or Windows 7 USB download tool, on the creation of a
Windows 7 USB installation drive from an ISO. It is also marginally faster on
the creation of Linux bootable USB from ISOs. (1)

A non exhaustive list of Rufus supported ISOs is also provided at the bottom
of this page. (2)'

